# Cooler Master AIO direkt hinter Gehäuselüfter?



## Vyrux (14. April 2021)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

ich hab soeben endlich meinen neues PC-Setup erhalten
und begutachte den Zusammenbau. Ich erspare euch dabei Preis und detailierte Teileliste.

Was mich verwundert ist, dass die Cooler Mater AIO Wakü direkt 
hinter den 3 vorinstallierten Lüftern des Case stecken. (Nach hinten raus ist ein Vierter)
Diese 3 vorne saugen ja bekanntlich Luft an.

Einerseits könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es sich sogar positiv auswirkt da die Lüfter
die inneren Teile direkt "versorgen" andererseits könnt es auch sein, dass es dadurch
verstopft wird und sich ggf. ein Hitzestau bildet da die Wakü die warme Luft nicht rausgedrück bekommt.
Könnte aber evtl. auch der vierte Lüfter im hinteren Teil absorbieren. Vielleicht ist es ja auch wurscht. Bilder hab ich anbei

Was meint ihr?

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen. 
Daniel


----------



## chill_eule (14. April 2021)

Moin und willkommen im Forum! 

So baut man das eigentlich nicht ein 
Der Radiator der AiO ersetzt entweder vorne die Gehäuselüfter oder wandert in den Deckel.
Und die Lüfter auf dem Radiator gehören doch normalerweise auch anders herum 
So "ziehen" sie die Luft durch den Radiator (unterstützt von den Gehäuselüftern vorne ) anstatt die Luft durch zu drücken.

Wäre aber mal spannend, wie sich diese Kombination verhält im Betrieb 

PS: Ich lass dir sonst nochmal einen Link da:








						AiO-Wasserkühlung optimal einbauen - Radiator richtig platzieren
					

In Front oder Deckel einbauen? So positioniert man einen AiO Radiator richtig und erreicht die besten Temperaturen mit einer Wasserkühlung.




					hardware-helden.de
				



Da kannst du dann gleich schauen, wo der Radiator bei dir am besten sitzen soll


----------



## Jooschka (14. April 2021)

Solange deine Kühlung einigermaßen groß genug dimensioniert ist, was schwer danach aussieht, ist es im Endeffekt sowas von Hupe, ob du die kalte Luft von vorne erst durch's Gehäuse jagst und dann durch den Radiator nach draußen beförderst, oder die kalte Luft erst durch den Radiator bläst und die etwas erwärmte Luft durchs Gehäuse ziehst und erst dann nach draußen beförderst. So ziemlich Alles hat seine vor- und Nachteile, die Frage ist dann, was du willst.
Niedrigere GPU-Temps bekommst du, wenn die GPU-Lüfter möglichst kühle Luft bekommt und seine Wärme im Gehäuse verteilt wird, dafür bekommt die CPU aber etwas wärmere Luft ab. Dein Setup ist aktuell andersrum, die CPU bekommt maximal kalte Luft und die GPU muss mit der leicht erhöhten Temperatur klarkommen.
So wie du es gelöst hast, ist es beim Radiator doppelt gemoppelt. Ich würde den Radiator, wie von der chill_eule schon geschrieben, in den Deckel verfrachten, wenn dort genug Platz ist.


----------



## Vyrux (14. April 2021)

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für die schnellen und guten Antworten! 
Ich werde mir das Setup hinsichtlich Platz nochmal genau anschauen und die Radiatoren ggf. nach oben setzen.
Der verlinkte Guide ist sehr hilfreich, danke!

Notfalls werde ich das mal so in Betrieb nehmen und die Temperaturen genau im Auge behalten.
Immerhin ist es etwas das zu beheben ist und keinen Super-Gau auslöst!


----------



## Schori (14. April 2021)

Falls du den Radiator doch noch umbaust wären Temperaturwerte der jeweiligen Installation interessant.  
Im Endeffekt hast du aktuell (nicht perfekte) eine Push-Pull-Konfiguration.


----------



## Cosmas (14. April 2021)

Und das Teil hängt natürlich verkehrt herum drin, natürlich passt es anders kaum, aber die Anschlüsse gehören ÜBER die Pumpeneinheit, sonst braucht man sich über Luft in der Pumpe, Lärm und Defekte iwann nicht wundern.


----------



## Vyrux (14. April 2021)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen! 
Ich werde das System am Abend in Betrieb nehmen, beobachten, entscheiden und hier dann die Werte melden.
Das mit dem Push Pull ist natürlich ein Thema...
Hoffe ich erzeuge durch Luftverwirbelungen keinen Tornado im Wohnzimmer ^_^
Rein von der Ausrichtung des Aio sollte es aber stimmen. Sie ist fast 100% so eingebaut wie im Video von Gamers Nexus als "Good" klassifiziert. Vielleicht sieht man das aber auch auf eingangs geposteten Foto nicht so gut. 
Habt Dank und schönen Nachmittag!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. April 2021)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Und das Teil hängt natürlich verkehrt herum drin, natürlich passt es anders kaum, aber die Anschlüsse gehören ÜBER die Pumpeneinheit, sonst braucht man sich über Luft in der Pumpe, Lärm und Defekte iwann nicht wundern.



Nein, in den Kühlereinheiten ist normalerweise nicht genug Platz, als dass sich da Luft sammeln und dauerhaft halten könnte. Auch in der Ausströmkammer des Radiators wird sie oft wieder mitgerissen und rasselt dann durch Pumpe. Aber am hinteren Ende des Radiators setzt sie sich normalerweise relativ gut ab und stört dort nicht. Entlüftungstechnisch ist die hier gewälte Position die beste neben einem flach liegenden Radiator mit Schläuchen nach unten. Kühlen sollte das System so auch gut, die CPU dank der direkten Frischluftzufuhr sogar besser als nötig. Aber man verschenkt das Potenzial eines direkten Lufttransports in das/aus dem Gehäuse durch die KoWaKü-Lüfter und eigentlich müsste man die oberen beiden Front-Lüfter jetzt anders ansteuern als die unteren, wenn man das perfekte Setup ausloten wollte. (Aber wer macht das schon?)


----------



## Vyrux (16. April 2021)

Besten Dank für die Antwort! 
Bin mittlerweile und auch dadurch beruhigt 
Leider kann ich die Lüfter nicht einzeln/direkt ansteuern aber damit kann ich leben. 

Ich hab den Rechner nun auch bereits ausgiebig getestet.

GPU
Idle: 31-36c (wqhd+fhd Monitore)
bzw. Browsing+Videostreams: 36-41c
Gaming: 50-65c (Outriders Ultra, WoW Ultra bisschen mehr, Borderlands 3 Max.) Selten Spitzen bis 70c
Stresstest: 60min Furmark ab 79c gings nicht höher eher wieder runter
Benchmark Furmark: <65c

CPU interssiert sich für gar nichts  
Meistens um die 40-50c

Danke an alle und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Grafik Fetischist (16. April 2021)

Würde ich oben montieren


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2021)

Grafik Fetischist schrieb:


> Würde ich oben montieren


Warum? Er hat bereits sehr gute Temperaturen und ob die Grafikkarte nun 5°C mehr oder weniger erreicht spielt am Ende auch keine Rolle. Oben verbaut zieht er aber die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte durch den Radiator und dadurch wird seine Wassertemperatur höher ansteigen und so auch die CPU-Temperatur.


----------

